# The 28th Amendment



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

will abolish whining.

Here is the proposed amendment in its entirety:









Campaign theme song:





We need 25,000 signatures in 30 days. We're gonna start a blog, or something. It will prolly go viral. I have no idear what any of that means but everyone's doing it now if something isn't going their way.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> will abolish whining.
> 
> Here is the proposed amendment in its entirety:
> 
> ...


Yer killin' me goob! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah dangit, I accidently bumped this.


----------

